# Devon..Livery Yards!!??  Sidmouth/Honiton area?



## emmaandkaz (23 November 2011)

Hi,
I'm looking for a good, friendly livery yard in the area of Sidmouth/Honiton, i live in Sidford so don't want to travel far. I'm finding it impossible!! There seems to be a ridiculous lack of good yards with schools round here! Exeter is too far and i have looked at Wessington Farm in Honiton already and wasn't keen on the atmosphere. Please, please does anyone know of a good, friendly yard with a school round here?
I have a tb ex racer and need a school as re-schooling her without is nion impossible! Thanks very much for any help.  Very much appreciated!


----------



## stoneybroke (23 November 2011)

You could try Tina Sharp at Golden farm, super little yard with fab hacking and a lovely lady. PM if you want her nos.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (23 November 2011)

I think MiJodsAreTooBlinkinTight is in your area, she may have some advice or know somewhere - good luck!


----------



## emmaandkaz (23 November 2011)

Thank you. Yess Tina Sharps details would be great please


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (24 November 2011)

Mmmm, this is a difficult one, agree that this area is bereft of good sensibly priced livery yards.

You could try going over to Town & Country at Broadclyst and have a mosey at their noticeboard coz often they've got adverts up for livery; similarly Sargents Feed Mills at Tipton St Johns (if you don't know where it is then gawd help you coz its down a tiny little lane - PM me if you need to know where it is). They've often got adverts for livery but you have to check coz often they're way out of date!

Mole Valley at Axminster & Cullompton might prove useful, but a bit out of the area for East Devon really. 

Try Countrywide at Honiton??

Dunno what the set-up is, but there's a livery yard apparently at Pinn (sorry can't remember whether Higher, Lower or Upper!!!) which is basically between Otterton & the big hill to the east of Sidmouth - if you take the road from Otterton over to Sidmouth I think its on the right. But I don't know what its like there, only went to see a horse there once. Think the hacking is nice up over Mutters Moor. 

Also, on the A3052 Sidmouth road, if you've gone through Newton Poppleford - just over the riverbridge there's a little lane on the right SP "Northmostown Farm" and someone told me ages ago that their livery is good and cheap! But I've never investigated it myself, don't need to coz got my own place, but you could try there??

Also, there's a few yards on East Hill nr Ottery St Mary. Polly Gundry has a yard on East Hill and the riding's fab. But sorry don't know the name of any yards in that area.

Think also there's a riding school near Dunkeswell (sorry can't remember name but its right up in the hills - could probably find out for you; name is on the tip of my tongue). But this is probably a bit far out for you?

Jorrocks Saddlery is on the A3052 road near the Donkey Sanctuary and they might know somewhere? 

Agree that there really is a total lack of good livery yards around here. Again a bit out of your area, but there's a place at Yettington nr East Budleigh (I have phone no but don't know anything about them); plus there's a livery yard at Dalditch (think DIY) which Budleigh Salterton Riding School administer?? (not sure) - fantastic riding country here!

Good luck anyway.


----------



## emmaandkaz (26 November 2011)

Hi, thank you very much for all this information! It will definitely keep me busy for  bit! Going looking at notice boards this afternoon, so i hope that'll prove useful! Thanks again...Emma


----------



## Hunter23 (27 November 2011)

There's a small yard at Aylesbeare where a previous occupant used to fence off an area in the paddock as a school.  This person has moved on so I think there are two spaces.  Might be worth a try - it's a very friendly and adaptable yard with about 7 acres of pasture and 5 stables, tack rooms etc.  The lady to speak to is Lin on 07891380715. 

Good luck!


----------



## emmaandkaz (28 November 2011)

Thank you for your help. I will look into it!


----------



## Stacey6897 (21 December 2011)

Wellbeck is not far from you, top facilities, especially if you're into dressage, and I've heard that Livermore Farm is very nice, also in Aylesbeare


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 December 2011)

Mmmm, there's a little yard I ride past a lot at a place called Strete Raleigh which is just off the old A30 near Whimple. They've got a fantastic arena apparently. The yard is run by someone called Anthea (or maybe Andrea??) who's is a dressage judge, so the yard generally has more of a dressage "feel" than maybe a X-country or SJ yard. 

Hacking isn't brilliant, but if a good arena is what you want this is the place to go!! But bear in mind that IF you hack out from here then your horse will need to cross the A30 roadbridges if you want to get anywhere decent to hack! Sorry don't have a contact phone no but if you wanna PM me I can tell you how to get there. (oooh, just thought, might know somone who's got the number of the place - can get it if needed probably). 

Know of Livermore, plus Welbeck. Livermore is right on the edge of the common so fab hacking but you have to cross a busy main road (but not huge problem as visibility good plus wide verge - and you only have to cross it not go along it). Welbeck is just off the A3052 near the White Horse pub - would be about 2 - 3 miles to hack up to Woodbury Common. Don't know anything more about them though. 

There was somewone advertising at Town & County at Broadclyst recently, for livery at Aylesbeare. Maybe this is the same one as mentioned earlier?


----------



## Stephen (12 October 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Mmmm, this is a difficult one, agree that this area is bereft of good sensibly priced livery yards.

You could try going over to Town & Country at Broadclyst and have a mosey at their noticeboard coz often they've got adverts up for livery; similarly Sargents Feed Mills at Tipton St Johns (if you don't know where it is then gawd help you coz its down a tiny little lane - PM me if you need to know where it is). They've often got adverts for livery but you have to check coz often they're way out of date!

Mole Valley at Axminster & Cullompton might prove useful, but a bit out of the area for East Devon really.

Try Countrywide at Honiton??

Dunno what the set-up is, but there's a livery yard apparently at Pinn (sorry can't remember whether Higher, Lower or Upper!!!) which is basically between Otterton & the big hill to the east of Sidmouth - if you take the road from Otterton over to Sidmouth I think its on the right. But I don't know what its like there, only went to see a horse there once. Think the hacking is nice up over Mutters Moor.

Also, on the A3052 Sidmouth road, if you've gone through Newton Poppleford - just over the riverbridge there's a little lane on the right SP "Northmostown Farm" and someone told me ages ago that their livery is good and cheap! But I've never investigated it myself, don't need to coz got my own place, but you could try there??

Also, there's a few yards on East Hill nr Ottery St Mary. Polly Gundry has a yard on East Hill and the riding's fab. But sorry don't know the name of any yards in that area.

Think also there's a riding school near Dunkeswell (sorry can't remember name but its right up in the hills - could probably find out for you; name is on the tip of my tongue). But this is probably a bit far out for you?

Jorrocks Saddlery is on the A3052 road near the Donkey Sanctuary and they might know somewhere?

Agree that there really is a total lack of good livery yards around here. Again a bit out of your area, but there's a place at Yettington nr East Budleigh (I have phone no but don't know anything about them); plus there's a livery yard at Dalditch (think DIY) which Budleigh Salterton Riding School administer?? (not sure) - fantastic riding country here!

Good luck anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Can you let me know the number for the yard at Yettington please?  janeglover88@yahoo.co.uk


----------

